

S4 is Dev Null in the cloud. That's webscale - singingwolfboy
http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/

======
Animus7
View-source: "You looked all the way down here?! Let's hump."

While the value proposition is compelling, I think I'll pipe to my abacus
instead.

------
jjm
I can't tell if this is for real or a joke?

Um yeah, dev null .... it just clicked.

